# Mortiser parts



## Mooeee (28 Aug 2006)

Good Evening (First Posting)

I have a Multico Mortiser and need to get a 5/8" chisel bush but have been told that Multico have moved to France. has anybody got any contact numbers for them or is there a spares outlet here in the UK?

I did buy and collect from Multico direct in Harlow Essex about 4 years ago
and have only just bought some Clico bits from America but they have the 5/8" shank.

Any Help would be most appreciated.

Cheers :?


----------



## Mike.C (28 Aug 2006)

Hi Mooeee, Welcome to the forum. I have know idea where you can get a Multico chisel bush, but I am sure someone will be able to help you.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## DaveL (28 Aug 2006)

Hi Mooeee, 

Welcome to the forum.  

I understand that they are still in Harlow, I cannot find a website but here are their contact details, HTH. 

I think they still support the mortisers but not the planner that I now have. :evil:


----------



## 9fingers (28 Aug 2006)

Hi Mooeee,

If you draw a blank on getting a suitable multico bush, I could possibly machine one up for you if you send me a dimensioned sketch.

PM me if you need this

Regards

Bob


----------



## Mooeee (28 Aug 2006)

Thanks for your prompt replys.

Will try Multico tomorrow if no luck then will send you the details Bob to see if you can help me.

Again many thanks for the replys.

Cheers


----------



## Newbie_Neil (29 Aug 2006)

Hi Mooee

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Scrit (29 Aug 2006)

Hi Mooee and welcome to the forum

Multico HAVE definitely moved to France (that's where my last spare part was shipped from), but still maintain a contact telphone number at:

Multico Ltd
Paragon House
Flex Meadow
Harlow
Essex
CM19 5TJ 

Tel: 01279 444212 

They will ship parts to you on request, although you might find an engineer's shop cheaper for a simple piece like a bushing. For anyone interested the present firm was a buy-out after the collapse of the original company based in Redhill, Surrey in the 1980s. As stated they only supply parts for morticers built from the late 1970s onwards and nothing else.

Scrit


----------



## johnb (29 Aug 2006)

There is an address given here (Jan 2006) http://www.cyberbricoleur.com/?r=affich ... &tread=812
but when I looked up the telephone number it gave it was for an individual at the same address. 

Searching the French business pages does not give any address for Multico.

Another possibility might be to contact Richard Brown Export http://www.rbemachines.com/ who seem to import the mortisers: Sarl RBE
1 Rue de la Reppe, Bougerot, BP 17, 71590 GERGY, France Tel : 03 85 98 10 40 - International : 0033 3 85 98 10 40 Fax : 03 85 91 72 07 - International : 0033 3 85 91 72 07


----------



## Mooeee (30 Aug 2006)

Hello

Just a quick reply to the posts regarding the Multico part, e mailed Multico France and RBE in France and both e mailed back this morning only e mailed last night. Excellent response from both.

Multico have an admin address here in the UK in Hastings just for the record, just need a cheque in the post to them and they will send the parts from France.

Once again many thanks to you for the replys I was struggling to locate them but with all your help a quick resolve to my situation.

THANKS


----------



## Alf (31 Aug 2006)

Mooeee, good news. Could you post the address for the benefit of the archive? Might help someone else. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Mooeee (31 Aug 2006)

For the Records:

Multico Limited
178 Queens Road
Hastings 
East Sussex
TN34 1RQ

Email address: [email protected]
Address is Multico Sarl 15 Rue des Alouettes, Saint Remy, 71100 France, Tel: 03 85 48 66 72, Fax: 03 85 48 69 13 

RBE.
Richard Brown
Sarl RBE
BP17
71590 GERGY
FRANCE
tel +33 (0)385 981 040
fax +33 (0)385 971 027
www.rbemachines.com

Both gave prompt replys to my requirements

Hope this Helps.

Cheers


----------



## Mooeee (18 Sep 2006)

Just an Update on the Multico Mortiser Parts,

E mailed Multico France instant reply with address in England to send Cheque for parts, Sent cheque on the Monday, the parts from France 
arrived the following Tuesday.

Great Service and everything as ordered.


Cheers


----------



## woodworkingfan (27 Oct 2006)

yes, multicos email address is [email protected]
they also have a internet site www.morticers.com where they have information on their products etc


----------



## HamsterJam (10 Jun 2018)

Hi All,

I have just joined this forum and with the hope someone out there can help me. 
I have inherited a MultiCo PM12 morticer from my late father. Is it currently set up as a drill which I think means I don’t have the sleeve to accept mortise bits. 
Can anyone help me identify what I am missing and where I can get it from please?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Jun 2018)

You're new hamster jam?


----------



## HamsterJam (11 Jun 2018)

Well spotted!


----------



## HamsterJam (25 Jun 2018)

Answering my own query, I eventually found Multico on the internet and contacted them via the form on their web page....
(I would put the link in here but apparently I’m not allowed to)
The good news is they can still supply the bushes for the PM12 with choice of three sizes at £19.95 each plus £5 delivery. 
Sizes available are...
a. for chisels with 5/8" collar
b. for chisels with 3/4" collar
c. for chisels with 13/16" collar, Multico professional range


----------

